

The Most Common Marketing Mistakes Made by Startups - jcvangent
http://inboundrocket.co/blog/the-most-common-marketing-mistakes-made-by-startups/

======
hluska
You know, I hate it when articles that talk about common marketing mistakes
make some serious marketing mistakes. In this case, the author needs an editor
and the website needs to seriously fix its mobile interface. How will anyone
trust you if you can't present a professional image??

